# Scared young 'tiel!?



## Coco.xx (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a 9 week old Cinnamon Whiteface Tiel whom I bought from a breeder. She was parent fed and eats on her own now. She sits on my finger but when I put my hand in her cage she just sits there until I put it up to her tummy. She seems scared and I was wondering what to do about it? I got her 1 week and a 1/2 ago, and she always wants to go outdoors where the other birdies are... Most days I sit my hand in her cage for at least 5-10 minutes, twice a day. Anything more I could be doing to settle her down a bit more?

Also, most of what she does all day is sit in the one spot unless she is preening, eating/drinking and yesterday I saw her play with her toy once. What does this mean? I have her in an area where lots of people go to, so she can get used to us, maybe that is the problem? :wf cinnamon:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Your bird is still new and is adjusting to her new home. She will be more active once she gets used to the place. It varies per bird. What types of toys does she have? Cockatiels prefer a toy that they can destroy or shred up with their beaks. An easy homeade toy that my birds love is an empty toilet paper roll, with Popsicle sticks going through it with crumble me paper of both ends. You can take her cage outside with her cage. I repeat, INSIDE her cage, and let her soak up some sunlight for 30 minutes. It's good that you put her in an area with a lot of human activity. That's the best spot so they won't get lonely. 

Here are some taming stickies:

Taming Cockatiels ~ Step-By-Step

Food Bribery

Taming Iperry82 Version

Good luck!


----------



## Coco.xx (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you so much! I have an empty roll now AND some Popsicle sticks so I will try that for her  at the moment she has a toy with a chain she enjoyed chewing on yesterday morning, although that was the only time l have seen her play with it ahaha  Her wings are clipped but yeah keep her IN the cage when she is outside ahahaha  

Again thank you so much 

:wf cinnamon: - Coco &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

No problem. 

The reason I capitalized the word 'inside' in my first post was because I lost a bird due to that reason. I never knew tame birds could fly away but I was wrong. This happened 4 years ago so I wasnt very expirenced. I wasn't trying to sound rude, I just don't want anything to happen to your sweet new bird. I know I felt miserable when I lost mine. 

It's great you got the supplies for the homeade toy. Most people don't have Popsicle sticks so I'm glad you have some that you can use. You only need around 4. It doesn't have to be neat. Just stick 'em through all around the empty toilet roll. Don't forget the crumbled paper. 

Remember, she's going to be scared of it at first but once she'll get used to it she should have lots of fun with it.

Can you post a photo of your new bird? I would love to see her.


----------



## Coco.xx (Jan 7, 2015)

Aww  I had an adult Lovie fly away late last year and I was super sad about it, my cousin left his cage open and I almost lost his mate as well but I still have her. 

Sure I'll post a picture! She is such a cutie ahaha  :wf cinnamon:

*Please excuse the picture on its side  *


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awww she's such a cutie. I love that baby face.


----------



## Coco.xx (Jan 7, 2015)

She is! Her baby face and her big eyes look at me like "I like you, but I don't know you very well, but I trust you" it's so adorable  

She has started being more vocal (not much, just developing a few new sounds aha) and she doesn't like herself in the mirror, she talks to it but if she gets too close she tries to bite it  :wf cinnamon:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She's starting to open up!


----------



## Coco.xx (Jan 7, 2015)

:wf cinnamon:Oh this is exciting! This morning she kind of let me pat her tummy/chest/neck while she was looking out the front door, whilst sitting on my finger! She still doesnt take food from my hands, and is a seed junkie, but we are getting somewhere!

She is also playing with her hanging toy more, chewing pieces and climbing onto it 

Coco- :wf cinnamon:


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful bird!


----------

